# PSE Supra



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

I shot one for a week dint like it the wall is mushy so I ran into up and down problems. A Bow madness XL riser with vendeta cams is a much better bow if you like a solid wall.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

super* said:


> I shot one for a week dint like it the wall is mushy so I ran into up and down problems. A Bow madness XL riser with vendeta cams is a much better bow if you like a solid wall.


Was that a single cam Supra you tried?


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm shooting a Supra and love it. I had a BMXL and found it VERY similar for obvious reasons. Having been a big fan of nitrous cams and spirals previously, I'm a fan of a firm wall. I have not found the Supra to be overly soft on the wall. Just have to make sure the mod and draw stop setting are set right. If they are off, it will feel pretty weak.


----------



## Rocky44 (Sep 18, 2007)

compared to other single cam bows, the supra have a very solid wall. IMHO the Supra is hard to beat for that small money


----------



## 2000danger (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm also shooting a Supra and feel like wall is also very solid when set correctly.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

> Was that a single cam Supra you tried?


Thought single cam was the only option on a Supra. Just starting playing with one outdoors, 70m, while waiting for indoors to get done so I could set the Dominator up for skinny arrows. Very firm wall on my set up (after market draw stop peg shaped like a D, using the flat side for the cable stop). Bow is grouping as well as anything I've ever shot in practice at 70m, no elevation issues with points of impact. Can't wait now to see how the Dominator shoots at the longer distances !

>>------->


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

CHPro, where about did you get this after market draw stop peg?


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

A PSE staff shooter out of IL, ran into him at a tournament down there. Unfortunatey I don't know the guy's name but may run into someone this weekend who does. I'll post it here later this weekend if I come up with it......or maybe the guy surfs here on AT and can chime in. Nice pegs and you have the option to use the flat side for a very firm wall or you can use the ( side for a little softer feel.

>>------>


----------



## 60xar (Mar 30, 2006)

I have been shooting the Supra for a few weeks now and have really fell in love with the bow, I think the draw is nice and it seems to aim very well. I think it is gonna be a great all around bow. I know its a spot killer for sure.


----------



## nightfire (Mar 12, 2004)

I haven't shot it so have no experience to share. My personal preference has always been hybrid cams and not solo's, could this bow be ordered through the custom shop with the cams that are on the Dominator?


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> I'm shooting a Supra and love it. I had a BMXL and found it VERY similar for obvious reasons. Having been a big fan of nitrous cams and spirals previously, I'm a fan of a firm wall. I have not found the Supra to be overly soft on the wall. Just have to make sure the mod and draw stop setting are set right. If they are off, it will feel pretty weak.


Glad to see you have a Supra, its on my list of must have. its a shooter and agree if the draw is correct and timed the wall is fine.and plenty of speed for a good all around shooter


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Yes it was.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

My wall feels solid on mine but had a pro set it up for me  Thanks Bruk!!
I have not put any skinny arrows through mine yet but it shot the fatties well.
I now have a Vendetta XL so we will see which one will be my field bow!?


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

heres something that I found on mine to firm up the wall and decrease the letoff. if you want the bow to be 27.5" set the mod at 28" and put the draw stop at 27.5


----------



## whynotv2 (Oct 5, 2010)

CHPro said:


> A PSE staff shooter out of IL, ran into him at a tournament down there. Unfortunatey I don't know the guy's name but may run into someone this weekend who does. I'll post it here later this weekend if I come up with it......or maybe the guy surfs here on AT and can chime in. Nice pegs and you have the option to use the flat side for a very firm wall or you can use the ( side for a little softer feel.
> 
> >>------>


I was curious to know if you remembered the guy's name who had the drawstop pegs or if you had a few pictures of yours?

Thanks.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Talking to the S. WI PSE rep this weekend, the guy's name is Bruce Willis (like the actor, shows how good my memory is, lol!), from IL. No pics at the moment, but when I get a chance I'll see if I can get my son to show me how to take one and upload to this site !

>>------->


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

nightfire said:


> I haven't shot it so have no experience to share. My personal preference has always been hybrid cams and not solo's, could this bow be ordered through the custom shop with the cams that are on the Dominator?


Yes it can be done but its much easier if you do it your self getting string lengths is not that hard but i would suggest a bow maddness xl riser which is the same as a supra and bow madness xl limbs with vendeta cams its a much more solid off a wall verse the dual cams on the dominater. The contraption was at a pse/americas best booth at nationals so all you would have to do is talk to pse and they should be able to get you string and cable lengths without you having to goof around with that.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

super* said:


> Yes it can be done but its much easier if you do it your self getting string lengths is not that hard but i would suggest a bow maddness xl riser which is the same as a supra and bow madness xl limbs with vendeta cams its a much more solid off a wall verse the dual cams on the dominater. The contraption was at a pse/americas best booth at nationals so all you would have to do is talk to pse and they should be able to get you string and cable lengths without you having to goof around with that.


Why not do that with Supra limbs? What would the Brace height be? Will this be an option that PSE will offer in the future?


----------

